# arrow shafts



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

with bow season coming up pretty soon.. Mom and dad just payed a house payment and they don't have as much play money so i was wondering where i could get some decently cheap carbon arrows.. broadheads won't be a problem but i need to find some nice shafts..

Thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Any idea on the shafts you want?

I would google what you want many times you can find them cheap! Then spend $5 and put vanes on!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

What is your draw wgt and draw length?
What ever you do, do not scrimp on your arrows. Get them matched to your draw wgt, and draw length. You can have a state of the art bow or a fairly cheep bow, but with out matched arrows you are cheating yourself and risking wounding a animal. Once you find out what carbons or aluminums you would need post up here and let me know. I have an assortment of aluminums and some Gold Tip carbons that I would be willing to send you to (free) get you set up for this season.

Next thing to find is a good fixed blade broadhead to use that are hair shaving sharp.

Then practice, practice and practice some more so you know your effective yardage you should be hunting from.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

OK my weight right now is about 39 40 pounds and my draw length is about 22 inches.. i will probably put the poundage up to 42 or so maybe..


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

OhioCoyo,

GoldTip makes a pretty decent entry level carbon shaft called the Expedition Hunter. They run around $65.00/doz and will do anything you need a hunting arrow to do.

Cabelas Carbon Hunters are similar in quality to the GoldTip Expeditions and run about $50.00/doz.

For around $55.00/doz you can get Easton Gamegetter II (aluminums). Again, they will do everything you need a hunting arrow to do but likely won't be as durable as the carbons.

If you go the route of buying arrows online, make sure you have a local shop that will cut them for free. That $10 savings for buying a dozen shafts off of amazon.com will quickly be erased if someone charges you a dollar an arrow to cut them and glue the inserts for you.

When you get the arrows shoot them all and set up your broadheads with arrows that group together. Even expensive arrows tend to have one or two "flyers" per dozen that don't group with the rest of the sticks. Use those as your rabbit hunting shafts and set your best ones up for deer. I like to number all of my arrows on the fletching and when I start shooting a new dozen I will keep track of which arrows don't group after every round of shooting. Usually you'll find that it's the same arrows that fly poorly every time.

Good luck.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

PM Sent to you Ohio


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

OK.. i replied

THANK UU


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

if you havent got your arrows yet cabelas stalker extreme arrows are what i shoot. i love them. they fly basicly identical to my carbon express cx arrows i had. everyt one that i know that shoots these arrows loves them. the best part is they are only about $60 fletched.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The "cheap" goldtips are good. Beeman also makes a "cheaper" carbon, I believe their called explorers or something, $50/dozen, I shoot em, and see no difference between them and the $160/dozen CX's.

Ive never understood why guys pay so much for the spendy ones.

Whatever you get, make SURE you get the right spine for your weight class. This is FARRRR more important than brand or cost.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've been shooting the Cabelas Stalker Extremes (actually Beman ICS Hunters with Cabelas logo) with my hunting setups for a couple years and am very happy with them.

I like my arrows wrapped so pay a little extra for the one's that have a 7" white wrap, but the basic arrow with 4" vanes sells for, I believe $59.99 a dozen.

Thats' about as inexpensive as a person can get carbon arrows, and they are darn good ones...

My preferred arrow for my recurves is the now discontinued Carbon Express Terminator Hunter, which I like for my recurves because they are one of the heavier, toughest shafts around. I have a fair stash but am always looking to add to it. I've found I can sometimes find them on eBay at very good prices. I recently added 2 dozen NIB to my horde for $103...


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont know about anyone else but my local walmart carries some decent arrows at a great price. i got the easton stalker and fall stalker aluminum, and i also got some wolverines or something that are carbon.
for a dozen carbons it would be around 40 dollars. they come individually tho.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

aluminums off of archery talk are pretty cheap and really straight. cheaper the arrow the less straight it is.


----------

